# Lightroom Language Change



## Ramkumar (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello!!!

My Adobe Lightroom is in Russian. I tried all ways possible to change it to English but couldn't figure out a way. Please please help me out with this, as Lightroom is the main software I use for editing my photos.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

The language setting should be a simple choice in your Lightroom Preferences (although I don't see Russian as a choice in my copy).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

P.S. You have to restart Lightroom before a language change comes into effect.


----------



## pknight (Sep 15, 2016)

In the Creative Cloud app you can change the language for CC versions of Adobe software, and Russian is one of the options there (but not in the CC version of LR itself).  You have to reinstall an app after doing this to make the change.  Give it a try.

Change the language setting of your Creative Cloud apps


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 15, 2016)

Point is that his version *is* Russian right now, but he doesn't want Russian. He wants it in English...


----------



## pknight (Sep 16, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Point is that his version *is* Russian right now, but he doesn't want Russian. He wants it in English...



Same process, either way, if it is CC.  If it is not CC, then it has been translated into Russian via some third-party process (since Russian is not an option), and there probably isn't much that can be done.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2016)

His profile says he's using the perpetual license.


----------

